# Advice needed on good lighting for nano tank



## DrGreenthumb (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi all, 

I have a 23litre freshwater tank that is live planted. Currently i only have some of those led strips (designed for automotive use) in my tank.

Because i have several live plants and mosses, and because the tank is so small i am looking for a good full spectrum light that will fit the tank.

I have seen many clip on LED light arrays available, but i dont want to invest unless these are sufficiently bright for the plants and for aesthetic purposes. 

The tanks dimensions are: H 26 x W 40 x D 29 cm

The tank is hoodless, and im furthermore restricted to my choice of lighting because its so small.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm running a 3 gallon (~11.5 liter) tank right now with 2 live plants in it, and they are doing just great with a 13 Watt Compact Fluorescent (CFL) desk lamp. I'm not worried about spectacular plant growth, otherwise I would go out and buy a plant-growth specific CFL bulb.

So you could feasibly get away with a nice desk lamp fluorescent fixture with an aquarium-specific plant bulb in there. Between 2-4 Watts per gallon of tank water should suffice for high lighting conditions with a nano tank.


----------

